# Bachmann made O scale in Big haulers ???



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I received a coaling tower from evil bay yesterday and opened it up to put together for my Coaling station and I was surprised to see how small it was







My Piko tower just dwarfs this thing pathetically. I don't think an USA coal hopper or Aristo 2 bay hopper will fit under the discharge chute. The seller claims it came out of a Big haulers G scale set. Now is this the truth or am I being led astray ??? My Piko ballast building also dwarfs this thing big time, so I'm just curious as to the scale of these Bachmann - plasticville kits. I guess I could put it up "on blocks" to raise it up and put a convayor into the back of it from the mountain and use it as a loader. But Does Bachmann make a bigger one ??? It measures about 13.5" high and is about 5" square at the base. Please someone clue me in about this.

Thanks, 
Rocky


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky;

Bachmann simply put the Plasticville O & S coaling tower in the Big Hauler sets. I have one from my American Flyer days that I converted into a rock bin for a small mine. I rebuilt the platform and railings around the chute, cut away every-other step on the staircase, and mounted the whole structure on 2X4s to make it look more appropriate for large scale. The photos below were taken when I still had an outdoor layout.



















Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I really like what you did Dave. I like seeing how people have modified things to work for G gage. I pick things up at yard sales and then try and make them work. I think I've been pretty successful. I'd post some pictures, but I've stored the buildings away for the winter. I usually leave things out until after the first of the year, but I'll be gone over the holidays. 

What did you use for the mine car and track?

Bob


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

These were alway O scale from the Plasticville lineup, Bmann just put them in there starter sets and called them G. 

I modified one to reasonable G scale, I used LGB Pier sections for a new higher base and added a styrene structure to make it higher: 

 









I also redid the handrails, once modified it fits well for 1/24 to 1/22.5 scale layouts, but would probably be too small for 1/20.3.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas and info guys








I was worried because I got this one and a second one coming. I figure I could set up a little mine scene perhaps and use the Piko tower for my coal operation. I would post an update on my thread, but I have to leave to go to FL for a meeting with the bankers to receive and invest part of my inheritance. And also to bring up the last load of stuff from the condo. When I get back Friday night, I'll post on my thread with a couple new pictures I shot of the mountain (resource) room.

Rocky


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

psst....rocky 

I bet you could also modify one to be an iron ore loadout.....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob; 

The mine car is a whitemetal kit that I bought in 1997. I cannot remember the name of the company (I think the word Colorado may have been in the company name.). Anyway, the man who cast them has since passed away. It's just possible that Ozark may have bought the rights to that kit. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

With a little idiotgenuity, they work ok for a small branchline....


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Dave.

And wow! Two more examples of making something work in G gage that was never intended for garden railroading. Good job, Mik and Vic.

Bob


----------

